# Oversized bath fan grilles



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone know someplace I could get something like this. I'd like to keep some in the trailer for situations where an older bath fan with a larger opening needs to be replaced, and I can slap a jumbo grille on it to cover up where I patch the sheetrock. 

I hate the idea of carrying several different sized fans just for these old replacements. I'd rather just carry some big grilles.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I suppose you could just get some big return air grilles and slam them up there :laughing:


----------



## aktrapper (May 28, 2013)

Panasonic fans are awesome imo.they retrofit very nicely. no attic crawling. maybe too nice for sone trailers. Just a thought


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I use rectangular medallions under the grill then it doesn't cover the hole


----------



## Mike D (Sep 16, 2008)

Cletis said:


> I use rectangular medallions under the grill then it doesn't cover the hole


 
Who are you and what have you done with Cletis? Spelling "rectangular medallions"


----------

